# gentoo VS asus a7a266/athlon xp 1600

## K-Jo

eerst wil ik zeggen, dat ik zelf al heel veel tijd heb verloren in het zoeken naar oplossingen voor mijn probleem, mijn laatste kerstvakantie ooit naar de zak, maar bon, totdaartoe

probleem 1) Als ik gentoo installeer (1.4_rc1) lukt alles perfect ... totdat ik reboot, dan geeft hij een error over mijn keyboard.  Een avondje op #gentoo ging me er uithelpen dacht ik.  Al die americanen direct uitvliegen dat ik een noob was en dat ik gewoon core input moest activeren en usb activeren.  Zogezegd, maar niet zogedaan.  Probleem blijft.  Verschillende kernels geprobeert, maar nog steeds geen oplossing.  Dan maar dit forum ...  Ik zocht onder keyboard bij gentoo installation.  En in enkele topics vond ik redelijk wat mensen die hetzelfde probleem hebben met hun asus a7a266 (klotemoederbord btw).  De laptop van mijn zus deed de installatie perfect ... grrrr

probleem 2) De eerste januari is er dan de release van 1.4_rc2 met een opgelucht hart begon ik opnieuw ... maar deze keer begonnen de problemen al veel vroeger ... bij 'lsmod' gaf hij mijn netwerkkaart niet weer ... een avondje op #gentoo zou voor opheldering moeten zorgen, ... NOT dan maar gekeken wat de modules waren die geladen waren bij rc1 ... osst en cpquarray (de laatste weet ik niet zeker), probleem opgelost dacht ik, modprobe osst: 'no such device" AAARRRGGG modprobe e100 'no such device' AAARRRGGG ...

probleem 3) ga ik er OOOOOOIIIITTT in slagen gentoo linux te installeren?

MET HARTELIJKE DANK diegene die mijn probleem oplost trakteer ik in aalst op nen BAK BIER  :Smile: 

pieter

----------

## Matje

Je moet niet persé installeren vanaf de rc2 cd voor een up-to-deet systeem te hebben. Je kan makkelijk de rc1 cd gebruiken en daarmee de stage1-tarball van rc2 uitpakken en zo verder werken. Per slot van rekening is de cd niet meer als een middel om je binnen een basis-linux-omgeving te krijgen. Dit gezegd zijnde: Wat is de juiste foutmelding die je krijgt over je toetsenbord? Echt duidelijk is je bericht daarover niet  :Smile: 

----------

## Roel

1) Foutmeldingen, sluit je toetsenbord op de ps/2 poort aan..

2e punt: Ik dacht dat op 1.4_rc2 alles in de kernel zat gecompileerd, dus hoef je geen netwerkkaarten te laden, alleen net-setup eth0

3e punt: Mandrake ?  :Razz: 

krijg ik zo die krat bier of alleen een paar klappen voor punt 3 ?  :Smile: 

----------

## water

Misschien moet je gewoon de laptop van je zus nemen.   :Wink:   Ooit zal het je lukken, want dan bestaat winblows niet meer, en dan moet je wel.   :Wink: 

Maar serieus: ik heb dit soort problemen niet op mijn compaq (!) P3-550. Je zou idd gewoon Mandrake of zo erop kunnen gooien en dan vanuit een terminal Gentoo installeren.

----------

## K-Jo

 *Roel wrote:*   

> 1) Foutmeldingen, sluit je toetsenbord op de ps/2 poort aan..
> 
> 

 

YEAH RIGHT, zover was ik al, maar dat helpt ook niet ...  kheb zelf mijn oud ps2 keyboard genomen, maar nog niets ...

mss dat morgen de rc3 uitkomst biedt ?

----------

## Roel

... misschien dat je foutmeldingen hier posten uitkomt bied ...

----------

## Exci

misschien ... als je een iets vriendelijkere instelling had zouden misschien meer mensen de moeite nemen om je te helpen

gewoon een suggestie ..

----------

## K-Jo

sorry roel !!!! was niet de bedoeling ... soms moet het slechte gevoel dat linux me SOMS geeft er eens uit ...  een geluk dat ik microsoft al niet meer gebruik  :Smile: 

----------

## water

En die krat bier vind ik ook best aardig, hoor.

----------

## Roel

Maar snap ff ons probleem... Jij wilt je gentoo aan de praat krijgen, maar je toetsenbord doet 't niet.. Daar zijn honderden oorzaken voor.. 

Wij vragen je dan om wat meer informatie, maar die krijgen we niet.. Dan kunnen wij ook niks...

Het enige wat we weten is dit:

- Op de boot cd werkt het

- Met jou kernel niet

- PS/2 werkt het niet

GEEF MEER INFORMATIE !

(Ben alleen zo irritant om die krat bier te krijgen  :Razz:  )

It's up to you: 

Logfiles, logfiles en nog eens logfiles..  :Very Happy: 

(Kleine tip, probeer eens de kernel van de boot cd te gebruiken?)

----------

